# eBay...yes, again...eBay...UGHHH!!!!!



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I cannot believe that eBay has removed the sold section from the selling manager section.

How is a seller supposed to know whether they have sold out of their total quantity that has been listed???

I spoke to two separate ebay reps today on the phone, and both of them were clueless of how to answer the question. Both reps said they have heard the same complaint multiple times today. "I've had this same conversation many times in the past hour, and it has been a common question all day long" one of them said. 

This is an idiotic move. 

Sometimes I honestly think that eBay is purposefully trying to put themselves out of business.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Clovis
Fe Bay isn't trying to put themselves out of business , they want to put You the small sellers out of business and off there web site according to the talk in the forums .
All they went is Mega Sellers selling junk , especially if it is from China .
Large American companies with a lot of Neg's are also allowed , For an Example check out Jeffery the Giraffe's Feedback 
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=toysrus&ftab=AllFeedback
Also from Toolhauze in case it gets whitewashed 
http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=toysrus&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
Bob


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I wouldn't even notice it was gone. As I make a sale I aut0matically look at remaining balance. Plus, it may be a change for update a listing.

Had one yesterday. Guy want a different size hardy shaft on a tool I basically had to rebuild to do it I no longer make that particuar.. One left. I will go in and specify no customizing of hardy shaft.


Ken


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am surprised this morning!!!!

eBay changed the seller summary back to the way it was a few days ago. Maybe all of those phone calls had an affect on such a stupid move.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Mine hasn't changed. Not since they separated the entire selling section from the rest on MyeBay and tried to push their selling manager app on me. Some people on another forum think eBay is just testing out Beta software on random members without informing them. 
Knowing eBay's customer service philosophy I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info Justin.

Ebay has fixed the biggest of the problems. When they changed it the first time, it nearly drove me CRAZY.

I'm still not happy, but at least the bugs are out of the system, so far, and I am learning how to access my sales.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I must have missed it entirely! 
I use my "Sold" section daily and didn't notice this change, clovis...

I wonder if it was a select group? Testing maybe?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I bet ebay is testing.

The new format has gotten better with the new changes, but the first day or two...oh my goodness...it was maddening!!!!!

There simply was *no* way to check _any_ past sale...only that particular day of sales.

I read many months ago on a forum, written by an ebay 'insider', that ebay was working towards forcing us to *ONLY* use shipping through ebay. FWIW, everything else that the 'insider' predicted has come to pass.

Personally, when you see the new format, you may agree that ebay is close to this goal.

It is just a matter of time, IMO.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Have no way of knowing how they might have messed up your (our) search results though. Sales are lagging.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

FWIW, I finally learned and got comfortable with the new ebay system.

I logged in a few days ago...and they changed it back like it used to be!!!!!


----------

